# Shea butter



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2007)

A while back I participated in a shea butter co-op from DGI. That must have been last year or even the year before. I need some more shea butter, but I don't know where to get the unrefined stuff like I've been using. Has anyone done a co-op recently, or do you know of anyone who is doing one?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

don't know of anyone but would be great as I need some also.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2010)

Her name is Elaine Kocur and she has coops all the time and you get top quality stuff from her.. her email address is [email protected]... She is out of Pennsylvania... but she gets the really nice stuff for great prices.. She is honest, and has great service..
She coops cocoa butter, shea butter and sometimes more.. I think she just had a coop, but sometimes has some left that people did not pay for... 
Barb


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah, she did just finish up a co-op...shea, mango, and cocoa butter. Mine arrived on Friday. But like Barbara said, she might have some extra left...it would be worth asking. She posts her co-ops on what used to be Lillian's list. I guess it technically still is Lillian's list, but she's not selling anything on it any more.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Wish you all would share it with the forum when someone has coops we could share in. Or just openly ask them to post here as well. Vicki


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2010)

I will do that in the future Vicki... I will either ask them to post here or post it with their permission.... I buy alot of my goodies from coops.. and it is usually quality stuff... 
Barb


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2007)

This was her reply to me. Looks like I might need to buy from wholesale supplies until we can do another coop. Does anyone know what thier quality is like?

"hi Jo!
yes, I did just complete a pre-buy bulk purchase w/ soaping buddies I only have 5 lbs of the Cocoa butter left however. It is from Cocoa Supply.com, premium prime pressed natural cocoa butter scent. $6/lb if you'd like some, just let me know!
The Organic shea butter was so beautiful (from Shea Radiance), I do wished I had ordered more for myself! lol. And Mango too....
I will be offering another buy in the spring, maybe early may? I try to do it a couple times a year. I will be putting an email list together if you'd like me to put your name on it. That way I can email everybody w/ pre-buys, as sometimes people miss the posts on the yahoo group

Glad to meet you!
Elaine kocur
www.SoothingSuds.com"


----------

